# redemption



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

what a battle! i cant beleive i landed this fish on 2lb. test line with my little pannie rod...... glad my drag worked well!  i didnt measure it but im guessing it was 24"? this old guy has some sharp teeth too! made two wraps around my vex cable so i had to open the bail and get the vex out of the way. then it made a couple real hard runs. i just wanted to take a look at it to see what it was! i still cant beleive i landed it. it was hooked in the roof of its mouth and im sure the line was scraping across its teeth. i was at punderson and also caught some gills.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a beaut!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

beautiful coloring. is that a rainbow, never saw one quite that colorful.or is that a golden?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful trout man!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome!! a fish like that makes the cold feel a whole lot warmer!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

That is great George. Congratulations!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

That is some great beat-the-odds story. Will you be going back?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

That's one nice rainbow!Way to go.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome fish!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

that is awesome HWF....WTG!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish, thanks for the story too.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That is awesome George. Makes me want to go to Edgewater


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow that is a beautiful fish and a great way to catch one.
________
Mexico hotels


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys! it was a battle and a fish that ill never forget.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sweet fish!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Excellent!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job. Where you in the channel? I haven't been to punderson in a few days. Has the bite of the gills gotten any better?


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeeeehawwwww


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

peple, id say the gills were biting fairly well. im not sure if its getting better, thats the first time i ever ice fished there. it seemed to be getting better towards evening but i couldnt stay late. i was out pretty much amongst the other guys that were out there. straight out from the beach a ways in 18'.

thanks again for the comments guys, it was incredible. unexpected craziness.  good luck to you all as well!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

That had to be cool!!! Years ago I was with my dad and hooked into a big breeder, got a look, then he came off..................just remember my dad yelling at me for trying to horse him in through the hole.......brought back memories.

Rich


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

you just made me hungry with that picture...lol excellent catch!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> peple, id say the gills were biting fairly well. im not sure if its getting better, thats the first time i ever ice fished there. it seemed to be getting better towards evening but i couldnt stay late. i was out pretty much amongst the other guys that were out there. straight out from the beach a ways in 18'.
> 
> thanks again for the comments guys, it was incredible. unexpected craziness.  good luck to you all as well!


 
A trout on the first time. Nice! I'll be there tomarrow fishing the channle in a black frabill oneman shanty, going for those gills. I think it is really starting to pick up everywhere.


----------

